# 2013 Boating Thread



## 4aprice (Apr 30, 2013)

See the NHL Playoffs and Golfing threads up and that can only mean one thing, time for the boat.  May be launching Saturday, may not (got some minor seat and cover repairs that need to be made) but the season is upon us anyway.  Looking forward to some skiing, cruising, and Byram Cove Parties.  Hope to take road trip either back to George or over to Winnipesaukee in August.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking forward to getting out in my canoe more this Summer, Sawyer DY Special. I was canoeing religiously a couple years ago, I was in the best shape I've been in in awhile. It's like hiking for your back, I live on the Susquehanna in Conklin, a suburb of Binghamton, NY. My routine was to paddle to the Rockbottom Dam in Binghamton, then back to the house. 12 miles round trip, one hour down, two hours back, depending on the level of the river, and wind. I think I may start locking it, the neighbors had a friend's boat stolen recently, right next store. I don't know if anyone would want to steal a 32 year old boat, but you never know.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm looking forward to it as well. Boat is still under shrink wrap in the yard but that should be coming off next wknd.
My project/new thing this year is adding a forward shelter for the bow area. 
Basically required that I add some shade/protection from the wind now that I'll be getting my 3 month old son and wife out there.

Not my boat but this is the model Whaler I own with the "Mills Forward Canvas" I'll be installing. I bought a ratty one off Craigslist a few weeks back where the frame is good. Figured I will get a local canvas shop to replicate it and hopefully the expense of having a custom one installed is removed.   New ones from Mills run close to $1500 and I didn;t want to drop that kind of coin on a 45 yr old boat.
Regardless, winterized motor was put away last Fall so even it takes a few weeks to get this bow dodger set up and made/installed I should be able to get out there for a short cruise.

http://home.earthlink.net/imagelib/...builderpictures/canvasstbd.jpg&target=tlx_new


----------



## Geoff (Apr 30, 2013)

I write checks to get my boat floating.   I should start being squeaky wheel at the boat yard.   I just had my knee scoped and some torn meniscus cleaned up last Thursday so early May isn't gonna happen but I'd like to be floating before Memorial Day.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 30, 2013)

Sold both of my power boats last year.  Really looking forward to extended hours and miles in my kayak.  So much truer to where I'm happy.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 30, 2013)

Good luck with that canvas setup. I hope it works out for your family.

I haven't even thought about the boat yet but need to soon. I need to replace the front bilge and one macerator as well as getting the cable for my sounder re-pressed.... At least I hope that's all the sounder needs. the last couple of years Ive been too busy to use it much before mid-July due to my son's summer lacrosse and that won't change for at least 3 more seasons.


----------



## ctenidae (May 1, 2013)

We just moved two weeks ago, and with it all the boat registrations got caught up in the whirlwind of postal forwarding. The one for the dinghy came in yesterday, hopefully the one for the Sailfish comes in today, so I can got to town hall, prove I'm a resident, and get a boat slip. I'm sure the boatyard would like to free up the rack space. It's a little cool out, still, but I'm looking forward to ferrying the boat from Norwalk to Greenwich.


----------



## mlctvt (May 1, 2013)

My wife and I were just talking about getting out on the sea kayaks,  we're a little late to start this year. We do have drysutis so the cold water isn't an issue. We'll probably hbit the lower Ct river tidal marshes first then do some LI sound paddles later in the month. 
Hoping to get to NH and/or Maine for a long weekend this summer.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 3, 2013)

Super good weekend on the water.  Nice hot weather = good times on the lake and in Byram Cove.  Dinner Friday and rafting parties Saturday and Sunday.  Got a nice sun burn to prove it.  Water temps swimmable, unfortunately for me skiing is put on hold for a while as I recover from a bad fall over the Memorial Day Holiday which resulted in 2 fractured ribs.  Hope to get on them around July 4th.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## crank (Jun 3, 2013)

Sailed over to Eatons Neck, LI Saturday.  Anchored, swam, Grilled veggies and steaks, drank a couple Coronas (Just 2 for me I take safety on the water very seriously) then sailed back across the sound to Stamford.  Great day, windy, warm, boatload of friends, water not too cold to swim.  Got back to the dock after midnight and then my gf and I got early and went mountain biking at NEMBA's Happening at Huntington event Sunday.  Great weekend!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2013)

I was launched the Friday before Memorial Day but I discovered my marina had moved me to a slip that there was no way I could get out of.   They're trying to juggle boats to accommodate me and my boat is still stuck on the wrong side of the bridge at the boat yard.   First world problem....   If worst comes to worst, I'll have a friend's mooring upgraded so I can float there and put my dinghy on the beach owned by the family of one of my best friends.   I'd rather not do that.

Edited:
I'm back to my old slip.   Life is good.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopefully we get commissioned this week. We've secured our slip and all, but don't have the boat in the water. Will probably go in just in time for my wife to go into labor...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 24, 2013)

We got the boat in the water Saturday, and I brought it down from Norwalk in the morning. Went out with the wife and kid(s) yesterday for a couple of hours. Nice day out on the Sound, if a bit choppy. We'll see how often we get to use it this summer...


----------



## vermonter (Jun 24, 2013)

I use a racing shell. I used to do crew and high school and decided to buy a small shell after college
I've been getting some decent time on my single in lakes and rivers around me.

Sent from my VS840 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## laxmanjatsetrawa (Jun 25, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Hopefully we get commissioned this week. We've secured our slip and all, but don't have the boat in the water. Will probably go in just in time for my wife to go into labor...





Sent from my GT-S5282 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 26, 2013)

B O A T = Bring out another thousand, which is just what I did and had the rear seat and sun pad repaired. Great job by the guy who did it and well worth the money.  Got out Sunday and yesterday and managed to avoid any thunder boomers.  Lake starting to get warm.  Rib feeling better so skiing should commence soon.  Hoping this unsettled weather settles for next week and the 4th is rockin.  Love this time of year on the water.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow!  What a 4th of July weekend.  No rain (till 1/2 hour off the water Sunday night), hot, humid, warm water,  the way one dreams about it.  Great rafts up in Byram Cove.  Lots of drinks, tanning, good tunes (and scantily clad ladies dancing) and fireworks.  The lake was hopping.  Lake Hopatcong rocks.
:flag:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## HD333 (Jul 10, 2013)

Boat went in Saturday, new prop and it is running like a top. Going to try to get the girls wake boarding this weekend.


----------



## Bene288 (Jul 11, 2013)

Had the whaler out last weekend at Lake Saratoga. Finally got 1 day of clear weather.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 11, 2013)

My boat has been in the water since april 1st. We do alot of fishing here on lake ontario. Did great in the Spring caught alot of brown trout, a nice big steelhead and a large salmon. It has slowed down bigtime for the past month but should pickup soon again. So far we have done 30 trips. I like to go out at least 4 times a week if I can. But now I got some stagehand work coming up so I probably wont fire her up until next weekend.







Here is a short video of the steelhead we took in early May


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow, steamy day here in North Jersey.  Looks like a journey to Byram Cove is in order.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 18, 2013)

Sold my sailboat today, sadly. The money's going into the "These are the sacrifices we made so you would have a good life and get a college education fund" for maximum guilt utility later.

I don't expect it to work, but still.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 21, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Sold my sailboat today, sadly. The money's going into the "These are the sacrifices we made so you would have a good life and get a college education fund" for maximum guilt utility later.
> 
> I don't expect it to work, but still.



Ah..I know what it's like to sell the boat you love....ctenidae!:grin:...maybe it might lead to a season pass..  _There's_ where you can use the MGU(max guilt utility)....LOL.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 22, 2013)

Most awesome weekend on the lake.  Fri night, Saturday and Sunday.  The water is a beautiful 82 degrees.  Byram Cove was electric this weekend.  Who needs the shore:smash:.  (Actually I like the shore too but the Lake was great this past weekend).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 11, 2013)

Damm,  Off the water this weekend due to a bad starter.  Gotta be fixed by Tuesday for Lake George trip  the end of this week.  Sucks being dry docked on such a beautiful weekend.  B.O.A.T. = Bring out another thousand (starter better not cost that much).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 11, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Aug 13, 2013)

Our season has been moving right along. Its hard to believe its mid August lol. Its really not that bad a thought I guess. But its been a great boating/fishing season. (its all in the same where I live kinda like two hands lol). Weather wise and water level wise its been great. Cant think of too many bad days we had out. And others around me particularly the weekend warriors and vacationers had great weather too. 

Heres a nice vid from two days ago. Give you a good idea of the weather we had (also shows a cool double lol).  I figure we have another good two months left before its slopetime lol.



Enjoy and be safe, water levels drop in most inland waters.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 13, 2013)

Boat in the shop getting new starter today.  Leaving for Lake George Thursday am.  With all the rain we've had not too worried about water levels.  More worried about the water temps.  Hopatcong has dropped at least 10 degrees off its highs already.  Plenty of boating left before thoughts turn to putting her away for the season and pulling out the skis.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 19, 2013)

Back safe and sound from a beautiful 4 day adventure to Lake George.  Wonderful time hanging out at Log Bay and got some good skiing in too.  Nice water temps and crystal clean water.  What a beautiful place.  Looking forward to another trip next summer (either there or Lake Winnipesaukee).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh baby, what a great weekend on the lake.  Byram (Party) Cove was rockin.:beer:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 26, 2013)

Got out both days this weekend. Absolutely gorgeous out on the Sound. Caught 3 Sea Robins, but threw them back, and didn't realize my mistake until I got home and looked them up. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Got out both days this weekend. Absolutely gorgeous out on the Sound. Caught 3 Sea Robins, but threw them back, and didn't realize my mistake until I got home and looked them up. Oh well, live and learn.



I just looked them up to see what they were, what was your mistake with them?


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 27, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I just looked them up to see what they were, what was your mistake with them?



They are good eating.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> They are good eating.



Exactly.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 3, 2013)

Always a little sad to see the summer unofficially shut down.  Friday and Sunday were decent days and good time salutes to the end of summer.  Got a good 4 weeks left with the lake bar crawl scheduled for this weekend (and good weather this far out).  October 1st she comes out, cleaned, winterized, and stored and then its on to ski season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 3, 2013)

This could go in the wtf or youtube gems thread, but well here ya go:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 5, 2013)

Too late for this season, but this looks like fun: http://aqualilypad.com/about/ (sorry, carriage return's not working today) Why, though, do all scenes with scantily clad women standing around water always end up in a wrestling match? Not that I'm complaining, mind you, just curious.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 5, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Too late for this season, but this looks like fun: http://aqualilypad.com/about/ (sorry, carriage return's not working today) Why, though, do all scenes with scantily clad women standing around water always end up in a wrestling match? Not that I'm complaining, mind you, just curious. View attachment 9157



Are you saying that the matte, or the girls look fun?  Because I agree with both.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Too late for this season, but this looks like fun: http://aqualilypad.com/about/ (sorry, carriage return's not working today) Why, though, do all scenes with scantily clad women standing around water always end up in a wrestling match? Not that I'm complaining, mind you, just curious. View attachment 9157



Friends have one of those. It is fun, but replace the hot chicks with a bunch of 40 year olds and little kids ....


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 6, 2013)

We have seen those on Hopatcong.  There are some wild floatable things that can be bought (massive in size ) and some are very expen$ive.  One of the greatest things I saw this summer at Lake George was a floating Beer Pong table. 

Bar Crawl tomorrow on the lake, can't wait.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 23, 2013)

Well the state is doing their 5 year draw down of the lake so waterfront owners can work on docks and seawalls.  Draw down started Saturday so the boat came out for the season on Sunday.   Another fun season in the books and another step toward ski season.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

